# صلاة للقديسة ريتا



## M a r i a m (5 ديسمبر 2008)

صلاة للقديسة ريتا ​لقد أمنت بك ياربي فزدني إيمانا" 
وعليك اتكلت ياإلهي فزدني اتكالا"
واني احبك يأرب فزد حبي اضطراما"
وها إن نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة"​
إرشدني يارب بحكمتك ​اضبطني بعدلك​عزني برحمتك​إسترني بقدرتك​إني أريد يارب كل ما تريده وما دمت تريده ولأنك تريده،
اجعلني يارب حارا في صلاتي ،قنوعا"في مأكلي ،أمينا" في وظيفتي،ثابتا" في مقاصدي،
صيرني يارب أنيسا"في معاشرتي،مؤدبا"في تصرفي ،عفيفا"في حديثي،مستقيما"في سيرتي،
فها إنا يارب أقدم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي،

فاجعلني أفكر فيك وأتكلم عنكواشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك، 
أملأ يارب قلبي من المحبة لك ومن البغض لذاتي ولرذائلي ومن المحبة لقريبي ومن الازدراء لكل شئ دنيوي،

اجعلني يارب انتصر على اللذة بالإماتة وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة وعلى الفتور بالحرارة،

صيرني يارب رصينا"في أموري شجاعا"في مخاطري صبورا"في شدائدي متضعا"في نجاحي ،​أنر يارب عقلي​وأضرم أرادتي وطهر جسدي وقدس نفسي انزع عني يارب الكبرياء وحب الظهور وامنحني التواضع العميق ونكران الذات والمحبة الحقيقية الدائمة ليسوع ،​
عرفني يارب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء وما اقصر الزمان وما أطول الأبدية،​
انعم علي يارب أن استعد للموت
وأخاف من الدينونة ​وأنجو من الجحيم​وأنال النعيم​
أمين​




​


----------



## الملك أبجر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*آمين*
*صلاة رائعة !!*

*ربنا يعوضك بدل تعبك و يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووى يا يارا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الراهب الاردني قال:


> *آمين*
> 
> *صلاة رائعة !!*​
> *ربنا يعوضك بدل تعبك و يباركك*​


 ميرسي يا الراهب الاردنى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووووى يا يارا ​
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه ​
> ...


 ميرسي ياكوكو لردك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

> عرفني يارب ما أحقر الأرض وما أعظم السماء وما اقصر الزمان وما أطول الأبدية،
> 
> انعم علي يارب أن استعد للموت
> وأخاف من الدينونة
> ...



صلاة روعة يارا
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> اجعلني يارب انتصر على اللذة بالإماتة وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة وعلى الفتور بالحرارة،
> 
> صيرني يارب رصينا"في أموري شجاعا"في مخاطري صبورا"في شدائدي متضعا"في نجاحي ،
> أنر يارب عقلي


 
امين
محبة الرب ترعاكي 
شكرا لكي غاليتي​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> صلاة روعة يارا
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح​


 ميرسي ياكليمو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> محبة الرب ترعاكي
> شكرا لكي غاليتي​


ميرسي يابنوتة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## مـــريم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكل اللى فى المنتدى . ارجو الصلاة من اجلى و ارجو ان تكون الصلاة حارة ومن القلب لانى واقعة فى مشكلة ومش عارفة حلها و تعبانة جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مـــريم (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الصلاة جميلة جدا جدا . الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

